
The Reason Comic Sans Is a Public Good - dsr12
https://www.thecut.com/2017/03/the-reason-comic-sans-is-a-public-good.html
======
eindiran
For a while there was a whole cottage-industry around articles that took a
shit on the existence of Comic Sans. Now there is a whole growing industry of
articles that defend it. Do we really need either type of article?

